
The brutal ageism of tech - ern
https://newrepublic.com/article/117088/silicons-valleys-brutal-ageism
======
user5994461
That's getting a ridiculous old meme. There is one data that is critical and
has never been showed.

How many people can argue to have X years of experience in tech?

With X being 5, 10, 20, 30, 40...

Bonus: Repeat the question with a limit to the geography. Silicon Valley only,
America only, small city in the USA, India, Spain, Specific city of [random EU
country].

------
greenyoda
From 2014. Original HN discussion for those who are interested:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7455757](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7455757)

See also the NY Times article on ageism that's currently being discussed:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12427073](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12427073)

